# Review Contest idea (feedback wanted)



## TUGBrian (Dec 30, 2019)

So, as we enter 2020 id like to start a new regular contest (weekly/monthly/etc) for the best review submitted.

There will be only a few requirements that I have sofar.

1. the review submitted must be of a Resort that has not been reviewed in the previous 6mo (ie an award is available)
2. there must be at least a minimum number of other reviews submitted in the contest timeframe that also meet rule 1 (not that I expect it to be an issue, but id hate to give away a prize to someone because there werent any other qualifying reviews!)


as I see it now, ill likely start off to try it out for the 2nd week of 2020 and give out a $25 amazon gift card for the winner (note the winner can also choose a 3 year membership extension in lieu of the gift card).

the winning review will be voted on by the members of the forum (including myself) so at the end of the next week ill post up the top reviews in the running (well, ill post links to the review pages themselves so owners can go read them) and let the community vote!

I might wind up switching this to a monthly event if it gets tedious to do every week (and of course id up the prize to $100 if it were just a monthly to make it all even).

figured id ask for thoughts/feedback/suggestions/etc to post up here even though itll officially start next week (monday) for the first week giveaway which gives me time to put it in the newsletter next sat!


----------



## Panina (Dec 30, 2019)

TUGBrian said:


> So, as we enter 2020 id like to start a new regular contest (weekly/monthly/etc) for the best review submitted.
> 
> There will be only a few requirements that I have sofar.
> 
> ...



I think once a month at $100 will give more people, who haven’t submitted reviews before, a better incentive to submit reviews.   I personally feel weekly will be tedious for voters and participating in voting might be lower.   Also you might consider having a raffle for those that voted.   My only concern would be that it doesn’t become a popularity vote if the reviewer shows who they are.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 30, 2019)

id make the poll so that the voters were public etc.  maybe we can just run it for the first two weeks of 2020 to see how it goes...and offer up $50


----------

